# Tengo un compañero en el curro que huele MAL



## Amy Farrah Fowler (18 Sep 2011)

Pues eso chicos, que tengo un compañero en el curro que huele fatal. Pero mal, mal. 

Huele como si hubiera tenido que dejar algo en el baño y más bien se le hubiera quedado pegado, es muuuy desagradable. Además de sudar mucho y cambiarse poco de ropa. Cuando se acerca es que revuelve el estómago y todo.

El caso es que nadie sabemos lo que hacer, cómo decirselo, si decirselo...

¿Qué me aconsejais? ¿Cómo plantear la situación?


----------



## TAG (18 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pues eso chicos, que tengo un compañero en el curro que huele fatal. Pero mal, mal.
> 
> Huele como si hubiera tenido que dejar algo en el baño y más bien se le hubiera quedado pegado, es muuuy desagradable. Además de sudar mucho y cambiarse poco de ropa. Cuando se acerca es que revuelve el estómago y todo.
> 
> ...





Regalalé un champú, un gel de ducha y un desodorante, déjaselo en su mesa/armario o directamente entregáselo en mano, si lo usa bien, si se averguenza y desaparece tambien, bien.


----------



## Progre=retro_borrado (18 Sep 2011)

Le podeis decir finamente:

Hueles a perro muerto o a mierda seca, es que estamos en la duda?


----------



## euriborfree (18 Sep 2011)

tu compañero tiene un problema de olfato


----------



## Estanflacidor (18 Sep 2011)

Según me contó una amiga, en su trabajo también tenían un problema similar, pero con una chica.

Totalmente insoportable, finalmente la reunieron y se lo dijeron, fue al medico y le encontraron un problema de tiroides, con la medicación adecuada, ahora todo perfecto.

Consejo: Decírselo, si directamente, si con un correo anónimo, etc, esto ya a gusto del consumidor.

Una opción, quizás seria a través de una revisión medica de empresa, a través del doctor que haga la revisión.

Espero que lo podáis solucionar.


----------



## Alba-Luz (18 Sep 2011)

yo aguantaría..... es q hay q saberlo decir y no es fácil...


----------



## Arwen (18 Sep 2011)

Una opción es llevaros ambientador al trabajo...


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (18 Sep 2011)

TAG dijo:


> Regalalé un champú, un gel de ducha y un desodorante, déjaselo en su mesa/armario o directamente entregáselo en mano, si lo usa bien, si se averguenza y desaparece tambien, bien.



Si, encima de oler mal y no caerme especialmente bien, ¿le tengo que comprar yo el kit de higuiene completo? No hija no, que estamos en crisis.



Progre=retro dijo:


> Le podeis decir finamente:
> 
> Hueles a perro muerto o a mierda seca, es que estamos en la duda?



:XX::XX::XX:



euriborfree dijo:


> tu compañero tiene un problema de olfato



Y qué lo digas!!



Estanflacidor dijo:


> Consejo: Decírselo, si directamente, si con un correo anónimo, etc, esto ya a gusto del consumidor.
> 
> Una opción, quizás seria a través de una revisión medica de empresa, a través del doctor que haga la revisión.
> 
> Espero que lo podáis solucionar.



Estamos entre el correo anónimo y que s elo diga el jefe que también sufre la situación y está al tanto de ella.
Con respeco a lo de la revisión... pobre médico ¿quieres que muera? Si este seguro que se quita los calzoncillos como el papel de las madalenas. :vomito::vomito:
Gracias, si esperemos solucionarlo porque cada vez que se acerca a mi mesa me dan mareosy se me uitan las ganas de comer y hasta de vivir.:ouch:


----------



## micenas (18 Sep 2011)

cuando sea su cumpleaños regalarle un juego de colonia y desodorante...

A lo mejor el dinero se lo gasta en vicios, y no le da para ducharse y utilizar desodorante, o igual es hippie y se preocupa por el mdeio ambiente, ya sabes ahorrar agua, no contaminar...


----------



## AGM (18 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pues eso chicos, que tengo un compañero en el curro que huele fatal. Pero mal, mal.
> 
> Huele como si hubiera tenido que dejar algo en el baño y más bien se le hubiera quedado pegado, es muuuy desagradable. Además de sudar mucho y cambiarse poco de ropa. Cuando se acerca es que revuelve el estómago y todo.
> 
> ...



Estoy con el mismo caso en mi oficina, el empleado lleva un mes y al principio no lo notamos pero es que huele a piel de mandarina podrida. ¿Creeis que puede ser motivo de despido?


----------



## RICD (18 Sep 2011)

Estanflacidor dijo:


> Según me contó una amiga, en su trabajo también tenían un problema similar, pero con una chica.
> 
> Totalmente insoportable, finalmente la reunieron y se lo dijeron, fue al medico y le encontraron un problema de tiroides, con la medicación adecuada, ahora todo perfecto.
> 
> ...



Me parece algo muy duro para la persona en cuestión. Que sí, que seguramente es fácil de arreglar con cualquier desodorante/tratamiento, pero dejas a la persona por los suelos. Imagínate que tu eres el "oloroso". 

Te lo dice alguien que apenas emite olores pero, por alguna misteriosa razón, siente obsesión por ir "perfumando".


----------



## Mierdaseca (18 Sep 2011)

Fácil, dejad en su lugar de trabajo escondida una mofeta muerta y una nota que ponga "ahora sabes como nos sentimos todos los días"


----------



## Goodbye (18 Sep 2011)

Yo tengo un compañero que huele a una mezcla entre meao, cagao, sudor y tabaco. No creo que se haya duchado nunca.

En invierno es soportable porque cuando viene a mi oficina dejo la puerta abierta y ventilo pero en verano me jode porque tengo que hacer lo mismo y se me escapa el aire acondicionado.

Me dan ganar de vomitar y una vez hasta me dio una arcada. Lo jodido es decírselo sin hacerle sentir como una mierda.


----------



## Progre=retro_borrado (18 Sep 2011)

Caso real:

En mi barrio habia un chico muy majo, pero que no ligaba a pesar de ser guapo, bien guapo, a decir de las chicas oigan :no:

Habia tambien una chica muy maciza, estaba "para comersela" pero tenia un problema ella, le olia el coño a perro muerto, era insoportable:vomito:, 

Acordaron amigos comunes que podian hacer buenas migas los dos,
pues él tenia un problema fisico, no le funcionaba el olfato nada de nada

Los presentaron, se gustaron, bailaron y despues de unas copas y eso se fueron a la casa de ella, una vez alli se liaron de magreos, se desnudaron, él le abrio de piernas y empezo con la faena....el pobre paró y le dijo:

-Oye, a ti te huele el chichi fatal:no: 

-ella respondio: pero tu no estabas mal del olfato?

-si dijo él, pero es que se me saltan las lagrimas :cook:


----------



## AGM (18 Sep 2011)

Goodbye dijo:


> Yo tengo un compañero que huele a una mezcla entre meao, cagao, sudor y tabaco. No creo que se haya duchado nunca.
> 
> En invierno es soportable porque cuando viene a mi oficina dejo la puerta abierta y ventilo pero *en verano me jode porque tengo que hacer lo mismo y se me escapa el aire acondicionado.*
> Me dan ganar de vomitar y una vez hasta me dio una arcada. Lo jodido es decírselo sin hacerle sentir como una mierda.




Exacto a mi caso, pongo el aire ac. pero dejo la puerta y/o la ventana abierta pero el fétido no coge la indirecta, sigue oliendo mal. Lo curioso es que él tampoco las cierra ni pregunta porque lo hacemos... ¿sabrá que huele así de mal? ¿habrá gente que sabe que huele mal pero no puede ponerle remedio?


----------



## Cajero Jefe (18 Sep 2011)

Mandadle anónimos pero en papel, con las letras pegadas y algo en plan "lávate ca-brón!!"
Decirselo a las claras puede suponer más problemas pues no hay escapatoria para su propia dignidad como si la tendría recibiendo el anónimo y corrigiendo su pestilencia.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (18 Sep 2011)

RICD dijo:


> (...) pero dejas a la persona por los suelos. Imagínate que tu eres el "oloroso".



Yo creo que una persona que se ducha habitualmente no puede oler así a no ser que tenga un problema de salud real. Por mucho que sudes un día haciendo deporte, el olor no se reconcentra de esa manera si no eres un cerdaco del copón. Y este lo es porque lleva el pelo bastante sucio habitualmente. No creo que yo pudiera ser la olorosa y si lo fuera y sabiendo lo desagradable que es iría al médico, porque ducharme ya me ducho todos los días por la mañana, sino no soy persona.



Goodbye dijo:


> Lo jodido es decírselo sin hacerle sentir como una mierda.



Exacto, eso es lo delicado del asunto. A lo mejor planteandoselo como un problema médico, aunque todos sabemos que no lo es...ienso:


----------



## Gran Lord (18 Sep 2011)

barritas de incieso para la oficina.

el resto es responsabilidad del manager. 

Meterse en charcos que corresponden a un superior puede tener la consecuencia de que el paquete disciplinario os lo metan a vosotros.

Leyendo los manuales de la compañía, si es veterano de guerra, gay, mujer..., entonces el paquete ya puede ser colosal.

Estas cosas las hace el jefe a puerta cerrada, y de forma clara pero con tacto. Entiendo que en España no hay jefes a la altura...


----------



## LadyBell_borrado (18 Sep 2011)

Lo mejor que podeis hacer, es que cuando esteis unos cuantos cerca de el decis ¡ que mal huele ! y os holeis a vosotros mismos y vais dicendo, ah... pues yo no soy, asi uno a uno, con eso hareis que se huela a el mismo y se dara por aludido


----------



## timmons (18 Sep 2011)

Hola amigos, soy ANAlista de la sociedad y me dispongo a dar una solucion al problema, pero NO desde un punto de vista asociado al probelma. sino al probelma que tenemos con nosotros mismos.

Desde el principio de los tiempos, y tal, la sociedad ha dictado lo que se puede decir y no decir. Aqui hemos tenido grancantidad de hilos donde se ha denunciado lo siguiente;

1.-Jope, la gente dice que no tengo piso
2.-Jope. la gente dice que no tengo novio-a
3.-Jope, no me entienden (todo un clasico)
4.-Jope, españa (insultar a un pais entero) es una piscifactoria donde no se crian peces, sino mierda
5.-Jope, que me llaman imbecil por tener 30 y seguir viviendo en casa de mis padres.


A dónde vamos amigos mios. Te puedo llamar de todo menos sucio. Pero por qué? La respuesta es muy facil amigos mios. La sociedad ha decidido por ti que llamar guarro a alguien no es de buen gusto. A ver cómo puedo expresar este ultimo comentario con un teclado... aahh vale asi...?????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Aclarado ésto. La solucion a tu problema estimada Amy es decirle a tu compañero:

1.- eres un mierda por no tener piso
2.-eres un mierda por no tener novia
3.-eres un mierda por vivir en españa
4.- eres un mierda por no hacerte entender por la sociedad.

Hasta aqui la sociedad va a aplaudirte. Al menos no va a parecer que tienes mal gusto. Pero..digo yo......llegados a este punto...que mas te dara decirle que huele mal????

5.-Hueles mal (y me cago de paso en la sociedad)

Aviso:
Este es un consejo Timmos por loq ue funcionara en un 100% de los casos.
Hace falta tener huevos para llevarlo cabo. Amy, no lo hagas tú, pideselo a otro


----------



## LADRILLISTA (18 Sep 2011)

Yo tengo un amigo así, huele a perro muerto aunque se duche.

Encima es de los que se tira a las jennys en su León amarillo (si, es amarillo).

Muchas veces me pregunto como pueden.


----------



## RICD (18 Sep 2011)

Quizás y digo solo quizás, el pobrema es que son zombis y que huelen asina porque están muertos pero no muerden ni nada, son zombis digamos que buenos. Son formales y no os atacan................¡Venga! Para que engañarnos, son unos cerdacos/as de cuidado y de zombis tienen sólo el pestucio.


----------



## Thor (18 Sep 2011)

Cuando salgais del curro, lo cogeis y lo tirais a una fuente, de chico nos gastabamos bromas y nos íbamos todos al pilón, de cachondeo, claro, no como este gocho.


----------



## AGM (18 Sep 2011)

timmons dijo:


> Hola amigos, soy ANAlista de la sociedad y me dispongo a dar una solucion al problema, pero NO desde un punto de vista asociado al probelma. sino al probelma que tenemos con nosotros mismos.
> 
> Desde el principio de los tiempos, y tal, la sociedad ha dictado lo que se puede decir y no decir. Aqui hemos tenido grancantidad de hilos donde se ha denunciado lo siguiente;
> 
> ...



El tema, en mi caso, es que él es el nuevo y su mal olor ha "viciado" nuestra relación desde el principio, no me apetece trabajar con él. Su problema ha frenado una hipotética buena relación, su sóla presencia es desagradable. Sin ningún tipo de confianza, ¿cómo le dices eso y mantienes una buena relación?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (18 Sep 2011)

AGM dijo:


> El tema, en mi caso, es que él es el nuevo y su mal olor ha "viciado" nuestra relación desde el principio, no me apetece trabajar con él. Su problema ha frenado una hipotética buena relación, su sóla presencia es desagradable. Sin ningún tipo de confianza, ¿cómo le dices eso y mantienes una buena relación?



Mi problema es que la nueva soy yo, pero todos mis compañeros también lo sufren (y comentan). Por lo demás, exactamente igual


----------



## xulz (18 Sep 2011)

Yo para estas cosas no me ando con hostias y se lo digo a las primeras de cambio, de manera educada. Si se ofende, lo siento mucho, más ofensa es para los demás compartir el espacio de trabajo con un pavo que apesta.


----------



## timmons (18 Sep 2011)

AGM dijo:


> El tema, en mi caso, es que él es el nuevo y su mal olor ha "viciado" nuestra relación desde el principio, no me apetece trabajar con él. Su problema ha frenado una hipotética buena relación, su sóla presencia es desagradable. Sin ningún tipo de confianza, ¿cómo le dices eso y mantienes una buena relación?



es que queremos todo en esta vida...queremos que huela bien y que encima te de una palmadita y te diga "joder tio, has cambiado mi vida...ahora se porque todo el mundo no me trataba como yo consideraba que debian, amen de que he vuelto a follar sin pagar...." Elige que todo siga igual o que cambie. No se lo que será mejor, lo que si sé es que tu tienes la llave.


----------



## Mecagüento (18 Sep 2011)

En la oficina teniamos un caso similar (gato muerto total) pero con la diferencia que el susodicho era un buen hombre. 

Se explicó el caso a los superiores (y conocedores del hecho) pero ni puñetero caso a pesar de exponer que la imagen de la empresa podia quedar tocada al visitar a clientes y tal con sus consecuencias económicas (qué es lo único que les importa).

Al final un compañero (que se sentaba al lado) se armó de valor y le dijo finamente que no sabia si era el betún de los zapatos o el suavizante de la ropa pero que le parecia que olia "raro"

Mano de santo, todo salucionado se pasó a duchar y cambiarse de ropa habitualmente y en menos de un mes el buen hombre con novia y todo (ahora creo qye ya es su mujer).


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (18 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pues eso chicos, que tengo un compañero en el curro que huele fatal. Pero mal, mal.
> 
> Huele como si hubiera tenido que dejar algo en el baño y más bien se le hubiera quedado pegado, es muuuy desagradable. Además de sudar mucho y cambiarse poco de ropa. Cuando se acerca es que revuelve el estómago y todo.
> 
> ...



Lo que tu hueles son las feromonas que emite tu compañero para atraer a las hembras de su especie. Así que si te molesta en lugar de atraerte una de dos ó no eres hembra o no eres de su misma especie .


----------



## AGM (18 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Mi problema es que la nueva soy yo, pero todos mis compañeros también lo sufren (y comentan). Por lo demás, exactamente igual



Pues si huele así de mal y ya era así antes... vaya aguante el de tus compañeros, querrán que seas tú la palomita mensajera...


----------



## Buster (18 Sep 2011)

En el colegio teníamos un compañero que olía mal. A su lado, otro compañero puso un ambientador de estos:







Pues nada, que el tío cuando lo vio preguntó que para qué lo habían puesto ahí. El tío no se daba por aludido.


----------



## AGM (18 Sep 2011)

alarife dijo:


> Lo que tu hueles son las feromonas que emite tu compañero para atraer a las hembras de su especie. Así que si te molesta en lugar de atraerte una de dos ó no eres hembra o no eres de su misma especie .



Tienes razón! lo que pasa es que mi compañero tiene unas feromonas más potentes que las mías y eso es lo que me jode, voy a pegarme de cabezazos con él hasta que uno muera, el macho victorioso será el amo de la oficina.

Lo mejor será despedirlo y buscar otra persona, la higiene tiene que venir de serie, no es un plus que hay que conseguir.


----------



## nefernef (19 Sep 2011)

ENtre tanto, la menta y el anís adormecen el olfato.


----------



## Txell_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

AGM dijo:


> El tema, en mi caso, es que él es el nuevo y su mal olor ha "viciado" nuestra relación desde el principio, no me apetece trabajar con él. Su problema ha frenado una hipotética buena relación, su sóla presencia es desagradable. Sin ningún tipo de confianza, ¿cómo le dices eso y mantienes una buena relación?



Jope, pues con el método Gila de toda la vida...

Uno se sube con él en el ascensor, se acerca repentinamente y le dice:

- Qué buena mañana hace ¿no? Alguiensehaolvidadodeducharse seguro que hoy no llueve...

Si pone una cara rara, se le mira con total indiferencia, como si la cosa no fuera con uno.

A la hora del café, junto a la maquina, la conversación cuando él se acerque debe ser:

- ¿Quieres cortado o café soloaquíhuelequeapesta con un sobrecito de azúcar?

- No, yo si acaso tomarétienesrazónalguienesunguarro un sobre de sacarina.

Y así, se sigue con la guerra psicológica pero poniendo cara de absoluta indiferencia, como si no se dijse nada. Si el guarr... digo, la victima hiciese una pregunta tipo: "¿qué has dicho?" se le repetirá la frase sin añadidos extraños "que si quieres azúcar o sacarina". Después de un par de días, pueden ocurrir dos cosas: o al final capta la indirecta y se ducha o cree que son todo voces en su cabeza que le enseñan el camino a seguir y también se ducha. O puede que crea que lo suyo es una enfermedad (la voces, no la guarrería) y pille una baja y no vuelva en tres meses. Con lo que ya estaremos en pleno invierno y el mal olor será más soportable. Todo es cuestión de probarlo.

(Yo de todas formas, ni idea... no tengo olfato, sí que a mí jamás me molestarían los seres esos... podría yo compratir escritorio con ellos sin problemas...).


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (19 Sep 2011)

AGM dijo:


> Tienes razón! lo que pasa es que mi compañero tiene unas feromonas más potentes que las mías y eso es lo que me jode, voy a pegarme de cabezazos con él hasta que uno muera, el macho victorioso será el amo de la oficina.




Si usted también es macho, es lógico que considere su despliegue de señales químicas como un ataque a su territorio, si con la guerra de efluvios no es suficiente deberá pasar a acciones mas contundentes , suerte y que usted fecunde muchas hembras de su especie .


----------



## Castellano (19 Sep 2011)

Buster dijo:


> En el colegio teníamos un compañero que olía mal. A su lado, otro compañero puso un ambientador de estos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En mi clase habia una pava, horrenda fisicamente que olia como a marisco podrido, daban arcadas sentarse detrás de ella, nadie queria estar sentada cerca de ella.
Incluso en cierta ocasión tuve que tragarme un vomito de la arcada que me vino una vez que me tuve que sentar detrás por llegar tarde. Ni por esas se dio por aludida
Desde entonces siempe fui puntual


----------



## Rage (19 Sep 2011)

Hace muchos años, en una galaxia muy lejana, compartí despacho con una jefa que cantaba de alerón lo que no está escrito. El edificio era de los mal denominados "inteligentes" (supongo que bajo un concepto nazi, dado que nunca se aireaba salvo por los conductos de la climatización).

En verano, el hedor después de la hora de la comida era insoportable, y sacaba mi portátil a cualquier punto de la oficina para seguir trabajando sin miedo al desmayo y/o corte de digestión. 

Hablé con RRHH: ellas me confesaron que creían que era yo, pero nunca se habían atrevido a decirme nada. Les pedí cambio de despacho, al cuarto de las ratas si era menester, o que hablaran con la pájara. Nadie se atrevió, así que un día traje un arsenal de productos de higiene corporal. Ella me preguntó por qué traía todo aquello a la oficina, y yo le respondí que había notado un extraño olor en el despacho, entre incaptable y ofensivo, que se acentuaba a la tarde, y tenía mis dudas si no sería yo el causante de aquel desagradable tufo... Así pues, había llevado todos aquellos artilugios (jabón, desodorantes, colonias) para mitigar los inconvenientes de aquellos efluvios que se podían cortar con una gillette. Aprovechando el momento le pregunté: ¿TÚ NO HAS NOTADO NADA? Por la cara que puso antes de responder con un tímido no, supe que ella no tenía problemas de olfato.

Desde aquel día, además de seguir pareciendo limpia y pija, puso mayor énfasis en demostrarlo. No obstante, volvían los tufos de antaño de vez en cuando, momento en los que yo aprovechaba para fumigar con un spray antiolores de Auchan la pequeña sala, invitando de este modo a la moza a que se diera un paseo hasta el aseo y limpiara, con simple agua y jabón, aquellos sobacos tan pijos como hediondos..


----------



## Inferno (19 Sep 2011)

Amy ten preparado una mañana un cubo de agua,gel y un estropajo.

Cuando llegue el sujeto te lo llevas a parte y le dicesssss desnudate que voy a hacerte una "faena".

Y en cuanto el tio se desnude le echas el cubo de agua por encima y le das el gel y estropajo,entonces le sueltas:

-¡¡limpate cabron¡¡


----------



## Inferno (19 Sep 2011)

Progre=retro dijo:


> Caso real:
> 
> En mi barrio habia un chico muy majo, pero que no ligaba a pesar de ser guapo, bien guapo, a decir de las chicas oigan :no:
> 
> ...




:XX: :XX: :XX: y aun dice el tio que es un caso real. ¡¡que mamon¡¡ :XX:


----------



## visaman (19 Sep 2011)

pa dejarselo clarito poner un bote de zotal en su mesa junto con un cartel que diga lavate guarro.


----------



## NoRTH (19 Sep 2011)

Hable con sus superiores para la adquisición de este tipo de ropa laboral.

De nada.


----------



## Cuak Cuak (19 Sep 2011)

Creo que nadie ha dicho que las mujeres son expertas en mobbing usando el pretexto de que "Fulanito huele mal"... He visto en varias ocasiones cómo han arrinconado a un compañero o compañera de trabajo a base de divulgar la mentira de que "huele mal", y como las mujeres son altamente sugestionables, al final acaban convencidas de que la víctima huele mal cuando en realidad no es así... Suelen cebarse con gente un poco rara con pocas habilidades sociales... 

En fin, yo prefiero a alguien a quien le huela un poco la boca o el sobaco que a una panda de brujas que se dediquen al acoso y derribo de personas con problemas... Asco me dan...


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (19 Sep 2011)

Uno no detecta el mal olor corporal propio hasta que güele a ratufo, para entonces los motes que te han podido poner son variados. 
En la universidad tenía a un colega con ese problema además de otros, despues de oir durante meses quejas, risas y chascarrillos merecidos, opté por hacer un favor a mi amigoso apestoso. Soy de los que voy al grano, me cuesta ser sutil, le recomende ducharse a diario, cambiarse de mudas, una marca de colonia y que refrescase sus temas de conversación que siempre eran los mismos y empezaban a oler a caducados.

Se tiró 3 meses sin hablarme, pero estoy seguro de que hoy me lo estará agradeciendo, haya donde este.


Tengo un colega que estaba enamoradísimo de una tía, una chica de buena conversación, deportista, pijilla y además guapa y de cuerpo 10. Al final consiguió camelarsela en unas fiestas, los primeros días rolletes light, para la segunda semana ya estaban dandole al ñiki-ñiki. El como era habitual y antes de enchufarla, tenía la costumbre de bajar al pilón y gustaba de recrearse en estos menesteres.

El caso es que a la tía le golía a horrores, algo indes.criptible según el. Su higiene era buena, muchas veces de las que quedaban era en un hotel con bañera redonda y la faena transcurría entre pompas y sales de baño, lo cual mitigaba mucho, pero aún así en un segundo polvo en la cama pasadas unas horitas, el olor seguía siendo indes.criptible.

Por mi parte, yo nunca he tenido que hacer de Blas de Lezo como mi colegüi y nunca me he topado con una chicas que desprenda mal olor de continuo.



Amy Farrah tu caso es aún peor, en el trabajo, sin escapatoria y además de las nuevas.

¡SUERTE!


----------



## Cajero Jefe (19 Sep 2011)

Buenos días,

Lunes laborable. Me encanta el olor a sobaquina por la mañana!!


----------



## chameleon (19 Sep 2011)

hay que decírselo, cara a cara y de forma natural

"mira, no solo yo, también el resto de la oficina coincide en que hueles mal. haz algo para solucionarlo"

uno del trabajo venía apestando todos los días. el hombre tenía problemas de socialización y lo curioso es que él no sabía porqué. su sudor simplemente apestaba y él no se daba cuenta. no sabía porqué los demás le huían... 

si es un problema físico es mejor decírselo porque hay tratamientos. si lo hace aposta porque simplemente es un guarro, debe modificar sus costumbres por higiene


----------



## LADRILLISTA (19 Sep 2011)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> Se tiró 3 meses sin hablarme, pero estoy seguro de que hoy me lo estará agradeciendo, *haya* donde este.



¿Tu amigo se subió a un árbol?







Lo digo porque esto es un haya.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (19 Sep 2011)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> ¿Tu amigo se subió a un árbol?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demigrante por mi parte, pido perdón a Talivan y eso.


----------



## INE (19 Sep 2011)

Nada como aplicar la propia medicina. Os aconsejo a los de vuestra oficina que estéis un mes sin ducharos y sin cambiaros de muda hasta que apestéis tanto que resucitéis a los muertos. Entonces, quizás, él se de cuenta del tema y reaccione.


----------



## Inferno (19 Sep 2011)

Lo subo para que se junte con el mio.

muhahahahahaha


----------



## Rubencillo (19 Sep 2011)

INE dijo:


> Nada como aplicar la propia medicina. Os aconsejo a los de vuestra oficina que estéis un mes sin ducharos y sin cambiaros de muda hasta que apestéis tanto que resucitéis a los muertos. Entonces, quizás, él se de cuenta del tema y reaccione.



Ya, lo malo de ese metodo, es que para que un compañero de curro se de cuenta, puedes perder todas tus amistades en el camino ::


----------



## Progre=retro_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

Rage dijo:


> ..................................... a la moza a que se diera un paseo hasta el aseo y limpiara, con simple agua y jabón, aquellos sobacos tan pijos como hediondos..



:8odia aclararnos lo de "sobaco pijo" :8:



Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Creo que nadie ha dicho que las mujeres son expertas en mobbing usando el pretexto de que "Fulanito huele mal"... He visto en varias ocasiones cómo han arrinconado a un compañero o compañera de trabajo a base de divulgar la mentira de que "huele mal", y como las mujeres son altamente sugestionables, al final acaban convencidas de que la víctima huele mal cuando en realidad no es así... Suelen cebarse con gente un poco rara con pocas habilidades sociales...
> 
> En fin, yo prefiero a alguien a quien le huela un poco la boca o el sobaco que a una panda de brujas que se dediquen al acoso y derribo de personas con problemas... Asco me dan...



Ustedz es un enamorado de las mujeres, no puede disimularlo 8:


----------



## Visa.Cash (19 Sep 2011)

Ay hamijos el tema de los olores es un tema delicado porque normalmente se sufre en silencio y queda mal decir según qué cosas a un compañero. Yo tuve una jefa vegetariana y fumadora, y no sé si era por esta combinación pero la boca le olía como huelen los establos de caballos, caca pura. Nunca jamás le dije nada.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (19 Sep 2011)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> Ay hamijos el tema de los olores es un tema delicado porque normalmente se sufre en silencio y queda mal decir según qué cosas a un compañero. Yo tuve una jefa vegetariana y fumadora, y no sé si era por esta combinación pero la boca le olía como huelen los establos de caballos, caca pura. Nunca jamás le dije nada.



Pues le podrías haber regalado unas maceticas de menta y hierbabuena para que pastara algo aromático 

Yo de pequeño tuve una maestra a la que le cantaba el pozo cosa mala. Y como siempre que uno hacía una trastada la señora se te acercaba y te pegaba cuatro gritos, creo que deje de ser tan travieso para evitar no los gritos, sino el vahído fétido y apestoso que me llegaba cada vez que me regañaba...


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (19 Sep 2011)

Yo tuve una profesora a la que le olia el aliento a perro mojao :vomito:

Era de informática y nadie se atrevía a preguntarle ninguna duda, porque se te ponia cercaaaa a explicartelo y no se podia aguantar la respiración tanto tiempo.

Era un cursillo de estos que daban del Inem, no era en plan "oficial", asi que haciamos un descansito cada dos por tres para un cigarrin y tooooodos le ofreciamos tabaco, al menos el olor tabaquil camuflaba ::

Un ascazo, realmente era un ascazo, y era maja la chica, pero esque como se pusiera a explicarle algo a alguno de otra mesa, venia el tufarasco al resto de filas :: se nos ponian los ojos del revés como cuando tumbas a un Nenuco, fué un cursillo que se hizo largo si 8:


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (19 Sep 2011)

...a todo esto, decidselo directa o indirectamente....como colgarle un ambientador de esos de pino de coche en una oreja  fijo que pilla lo sutil de la indirecta


----------



## Buster (19 Sep 2011)

No me pises lo fregao dijo:


> Un ascazo, realmente era un ascazo, y era maja la chica, pero esque como se pusiera a explicarle algo a alguno de otra mesa, venia el tufarasco al resto de filas :: se nos ponian los ojos del revés cuando tumbas a un Nenuco, fué un cursillo que se hizo largo si 8:



Una nota anónima comentándole el tema podría haber ayudado.


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (19 Sep 2011)

Buster dijo:


> Una nota anónima comentándole el tema podría haber ayudado.




hoyga esque era una profe :: daba como cosilla barra miedito...


----------



## visaman (19 Sep 2011)

No me pises lo fregao dijo:


> Yo tuve una profesora a la que le olia el aliento a perro mojao :vomito:
> 
> Era de informática y nadie se atrevía a preguntarle ninguna duda, porque se te ponia cercaaaa a explicartelo y no se podia aguantar la respiración tanto tiempo.
> 
> ...



pa mi que ese era un curso de resistencia a armas quimicas


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (19 Sep 2011)

visaman dijo:


> pa mi que ese era un curso de resistencia a armas quimicas



aaaaaaaro!....nos preparaban ya para el Madmax


----------



## TAG (19 Sep 2011)

Me acabo de encontrar con tu compañero en el metro, se ha sentado a mi lado, y, bufff...
Como quien no quiere la cosa, me he cambiado hasta de vagón...:vomito:


----------



## carachufla (19 Sep 2011)

Progre=retro dijo:


> Caso real:
> 
> En mi barrio habia un chico muy majo, pero que no ligaba a pesar de ser guapo, bien guapo, a decir de las chicas oigan :no:
> 
> ...





Ese chiste es del Sr Barragan!


----------



## Rage (19 Sep 2011)

Progre=retro dijo:


> :8odia aclararnos lo de "sobaco pijo" :8:



Permítaseme aquel oxímoron: era un sobaco en apariencia exquisito, pero en verdad era la puerta del Averno


----------



## paco jones (19 Sep 2011)

se trata de infiltrados que contratan los empresarios para que empleados que no puedan aguantar más acaban pidiendo el finiquito


----------



## Progre=retro_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

carachufla dijo:


> Ese chiste es del Sr Barragan!



Eg ke era vecino mio carachufla, los chistes son sacados de la realidad :no:


----------



## Futuroscope (19 Sep 2011)

Yo es que no entiendo esto de oler mal , en serio. Una cosa es el rollo del mal aliento , que es mas complejo. Pero si no es eso , se trata de ducharte , llevar ropa limpia y usar desodorante. No es tan complicado por lo tanto , asi que el que huele mal es un cerdo , asi de claro.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Yo es que no entiendo esto de oler mal , en serio. Una cosa es el rollo del mal aliento , que es mas complejo. Pero si no es eso , se trata de ducharte , llevar ropa limpia y usar desodorante. No es tan complicado por lo tanto , asi que el que huele mal es un cerdo , asi de claro.



También puede ser por una enfermedad, pero es bastante rarete, la verdad.

También hay otro que se saca los mocos, los mira y luego se los come :vomito::vomito: ASCAZOOOOOO!!!!!

La verdad es que no sé por qué me cogieron a mi en este curro, con lo divina que yo soy.


----------



## TAG (19 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> También puede ser por una enfermedad, pero es bastante rarete, la verdad.
> 
> También hay otro que se saca los mocos, los mira y luego se los come :vomito::vomito: ASCAZOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> La verdad es que no sé por qué me cogieron a mi en este curro, con lo divina que yo soy.



Pero hija tú dónde trabajas.

En mi curro sólo hay hombres muy guapos, inteligentes y que huelen de maravilla...


----------



## inmi_soy (19 Sep 2011)

Es por demás incomodo para ambas partes.

En cierta ocasión y ante mi impotencia de no poder hacer nada, le dije al colega que le apedreaba el aleron, como no me entendio, pues levante el ala y haciendo el gesto de acercar la cara a olisquear, le puse en autos.::

Pero si me senti bastante incomodo, tener que explicarle a un adulto lo que son las más elementales reglas de higiene, es difícil.

En muchas ocasiones, cuando los productos de higiene diarios comercializados no resuelven la papeleta, nada mejor que el Limón, mano de santo, hoyyyyga.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

TAG dijo:


> Pero hija tú dónde trabajas.
> 
> *En mi curro sólo hay hombres muy guapos, inteligentes y que huelen de maravilla...*



Pues que suerte!!!! Con trabajo y rodeada de tios buenos, ¿donde trabaja hustec que echo la solicitud?:


----------



## Futuroscope (19 Sep 2011)

Yo tenia un compañero de trabajo que olia mal. No el , su ropa. Le olia la ropa a rancio. Sabeis ese olor que tiene la ropa cuando ha estado mojada mucho tiempo , aun despues de sacarla de la lavadora ? Pues ese olor le hacia la ropa . En su caso no era un guarro ni olia mal , el se duchaba y todo eso , aunque la ropa que llevaba apestaba. Ultimamanente no coincido con el pero como es un descuidado y un tio extremadamente desordenado supongo que seguira igual.


----------



## aburrida (19 Sep 2011)

Existe una enfermedad que hace que el que la padece huela mal. Esto lo copié de la interné
"Es lo que se denomina una "enfermedad rara". Su nombre lo dice todo, es el "sindrome del olor a pescado". Afecta a una persona de cada 200.000, y el primer caso en España fue diagnosticado a una niña de 4 años en 2003.
El nombre tecnico de la enfermedad es trimetilaminuria, y su principal caracteristica es que los enfermos que la padecen despiden un fuerte olor a pescado podrido a traves del aliento, el sudor o de la orina, y en el caso de las mujeres, tambien por las secreciones vaginales."


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

aburrida dijo:


> Existe una enfermedad que hace que el que la padece huela mal. Esto lo copié de la interné
> "Es lo que se denomina una "enfermedad rara". Su nombre lo dice todo, es el "sindrome del olor a pescado". Afecta a una persona de cada 200.000, y el primer caso en España fue diagnosticado a una niña de 4 años en 2003.
> El nombre tecnico de la enfermedad es trimetilaminuria, y su principal caracteristica es que los enfermos que la padecen despiden un fuerte olor a pescado podrido a traves del aliento, el sudor o de la orina, y en el caso de las mujeres, tambien por las secreciones vaginales."



Este no huele a pescado, huele a mierda, sudor y huevos podridos y como bien dices es una enfermedad RARA, mucha casualidad tendría que ser que hubiera otra de oler a lo que huele este.


----------



## Futuroscope (19 Sep 2011)

Si esa enfermedad la tiene una persona de cada 200 mil , es que en España hay menos de 250 personas que la tienen.

Lo mas probable es que ese compañero de trabajo sea un puto guarro , un descuidado y ademas tan tonto como para no entender lo mucho que puede afectar todo esto a sus relaciones sociales y a su vida en general.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

joder amy


si trabajaras contigo al segundo día me harías el amor desesperadamente encima de la mesa

me ducho por las mañanas y luego a la hora de comer voy al gimnasio y vuelvo duchadito otra vezz


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> joder amy
> 
> 
> si trabajaras contigo al segundo día me harías el amor desesperadamente encima de la mesa
> ...



También los hay limpios en la oficina, pero es que estos dos valen por muchos, el nivel de guarrez es insoportable.

Por cierto, ¿quiere hustec casarse conmigo? Ahora mismo cualquiera que me diga que se ducha todos los días, una vez por lo menos, es casi un dios para mí.


----------



## Progre=retro_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> También los hay limpios en la oficina, pero es que estos dos valen por muchos, el nivel de guarrez es insoportable.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quiere hustec casarse conmigo? Ahora mismo cualquiera que me diga que se ducha todos los días, una vez por lo menos, *es casi un dios para mí*.



:8: En que ambientes te mueves Amy :8:


----------



## LADRILLISTA (19 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> También los hay limpios en la oficina, pero es que estos dos valen por muchos, el nivel de guarrez es insoportable.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quiere hustec casarse conmigo? Ahora mismo cualquiera que me diga que se ducha todos los días, una vez por lo menos, es casi un dios para mí.



¿Con qué gente te juntas?:8:


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

LADRILLISTA dijo:


> ¿Con qué gente te juntas?:8:



Yo no hice el casting en esta empresa, reclamaciones al maestro armero (o "amado jefe fustigador" para nosotros, los de la ofi)


----------



## TAG (19 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pues que suerte!!!! Con trabajo y rodeada de tios buenos, ¿donde trabaja hustec que echo la solicitud?:



Se lo contaría, pero no me creería


----------



## snafu (19 Sep 2011)

Cuak Cuak dijo:


> Creo que nadie ha dicho que las mujeres son expertas en mobbing usando el pretexto de que "Fulanito huele mal"... He visto en varias ocasiones cómo han arrinconado a un compañero o compañera de trabajo a base de divulgar la mentira de que "huele mal", y como las mujeres son altamente sugestionables, al final acaban convencidas de que la víctima huele mal cuando en realidad no es así... Suelen cebarse con gente un poco rara con pocas habilidades sociales...
> 
> En fin, yo prefiero a alguien a quien le huela un poco la boca o el sobaco que a una panda de brujas que se dediquen al acoso y derribo de personas con problemas... Asco me dan...



oye pues conozco un caso así


----------



## lapin (19 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> .... el olor no se reconcentra de esa manera si no eres un cerdaco del copón



más que princesa pareces un camionero navarro


----------



## huanmigw (19 Sep 2011)

Empiezas las frases mas o menos:

Desde el cariño........................
Porque me caes de puta madre...........................
Eres un tío genial y eso....................
Tu sabes que te aprecio un motón.......
Necesito explicarte una cosita......................

acabas:

...........................................................en esta oficina estamos ya pensando en hacer una masacre tipo matanza de Texas,hemos empezado a hacer bote para comprar motosierra aunque ya han surgido varios voluntarios para pagarla y no esperar.El motivo es tu olor corporal.NO me lo agradezcas va a ser que no me gusta la violencia pero no todos somos iguales.(lagrimillas en los ojos)


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

huanmigw dijo:


> Empiezas las frases mas o menos:
> 
> Desde el cariño........................
> Porque me caes de puta madre...........................
> ...



La lagrimillas en los ojos son porque al acercarme a hablar con el me pasaría lo que al del chiste de arevalo ienso:


----------



## Cajero Jefe (19 Sep 2011)

Si empezamos a hablar de dos personas guarras y olorosas, ambos varones, se abre una nueva vía: manda un mail a Pajín y denuncia la agresión olfativo-fascista-machista a la que te ves sometida en tu puesto de trabajo.

Te sacan en Ana Rosa y en Gente fijo :: ::


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Si empezamos a hablar de dos personas guarras y olorosas, ambos varones, se abre una nueva vía: manda un mail a Pajín y denuncia la agresión olfativo-fascista-machista a la que te ves sometida en tu puesto de trabajo.
> 
> Te sacan en Ana Rosa y en Gente fijo :: ::



Gracias pero no quiero tener relaciones con esa gentuza (Pajín, Ana Rosa y demás). 
Uno es guarro-oloroso y el otro se come los mocos, aseado, pero guarro, guarro, guarro.:vomito:

Lo de que sean los dos hombres es por que en la sala en la que estoy en mi curro somos 37 personas de las cuales sólo 3 somos mujeres. El mundillo de la informática es asín y por probabilidad es más "normal" (entiendame que hablo de probabilidad) que fueran hombres.


----------



## No me pises lo fregao (19 Sep 2011)

Mas o menos los guarrazos que hemos conocido han sido en oficinas y tal....pero pensar que este tipo de gente hay tambien en restaurantes, da mas cosa eh?

Yo he visto cerdadas mas alla de Orion, estar sentada en un sitio que de refilón veia la cocina y ver recoger comida del suelo y al fuego otra vez, a otro servir un café sujetando la cucharilla al platito con el dedazo...encontrarme en la misma cestita del pan rodajas que no coinciden :: , una apañera del instituto curraba en KFCH y echaban vinagre al pollo para quitarle lo verdoso :vomito:

Mejor no pensarlo :rolleye:


Amy si te armas de valor y te acercas a decirselo, igual se te ponen las cejas rubias, acercale una notita pinchada en un palo


----------



## Visilleras (19 Sep 2011)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/U0Vozxe1M9E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Visa.Cash (19 Sep 2011)

snafu dijo:


> oye pues conozco un caso así



No es bueno que te lo sigas guardando para tí. Expláyate en el foro con todas sus consecuencias.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

No me pises lo fregao dijo:


> Amy si te armas de valor y te acercas a decirselo, igual se te ponen las cejas rubias, acercale una notita pinchada en un palo



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Visilleras dijo:


> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/U0Vozxe1M9E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Y más :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Sois jrandes chicos, muy jrandes. Casi me meo, hasta se me ha escapado un poco el chorrilo, voy corriendo pa la ducha y a cambiarme el refajo! (que luego dirán que la olorosa soy yo)


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 Sep 2011)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> No es bueno que te lo sigas guardando para tí. Expláyate en el foro con todas sus consecuencias.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Visilleras (19 Sep 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/251644-mis-companeros-de-curro-me-miran-mal.html

LOL!!


----------



## Visilleras (19 Sep 2011)

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/n5XLlwzhyec" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 Sep 2011)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> También los hay limpios en la oficina, pero es que estos dos valen por muchos, el nivel de guarrez es insoportable.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quiere hustec casarse conmigo? Ahora mismo cualquiera que me diga que se ducha todos los días, una vez por lo menos, es casi un dios para mí.



no se com comportarme

antes nunca me habían hecho proposiciones deshonestas tan descaradamente :S:S


¿qué hago???


la indecisión se apodera de mi, sudor frio recorren mis manos....:


ayyyy mare tengo que dejar de ir al gimnaso que no estoy acostumbrado a estas cosas oo


----------



## Andr3ws (18 May 2022)

Lo mejor sería que se lo comunicara alguien de RRHH o algún superior. 

"Hemos recibido quejas de varios compañeros que consideran que deberias de cuidar más el aseo personal..."


----------



## Andr3ws (18 May 2022)

Progre=retro_borrado dijo:


> Caso real:
> 
> En mi barrio habia un chico muy majo, pero que no ligaba a pesar de ser guapo, bien guapo, a decir de las chicas oigan :no:
> 
> ...



Pero macho, ¡si eso es un chiste de Chiquito de la Calzada!


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (18 May 2022)

Vaya reflote de mierda.


----------



## Lammero (18 May 2022)

Y encima su avatar me recuerda a la pava judía de _Blossom_, pero charificada.
DISGUSTING
No remuevan la fosa séptica, /burb/ was never good.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Vaya reflote de mierda.



pues del 2011  y la forera que lo abrio ya ni esta


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 May 2022)

Seguro que se pajean como monos y luego no se limpian el esmegma.


----------



## Mecagüento (18 May 2022)

Reflote histórico


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2022)

Mecagüento dijo:


> Reflote histórico



De nueve años nada menos.... puta vida como pasa el tiempo...

@Amy Farrah Fowler 
Han pasado muchos años, ahora ya puedes reconocer que quien olía mal eras tú y que el mail del jefe diciéndotelo en nombre de todo el departamento te llevó a cagar el jilo.


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (18 May 2022)

¿Al principio de la pandemia? ni de coña, desde 2017 entro de pascuas a ramos por aquí y casi siempre acabo asqueada de la mayoría de las cosas que leo. Este foro casi siempre ha sido una cloaca pero desde que cerró putalocura y entró toda la chusma que allí estaba esto es la cloaca de la cloaca.


xilebo dijo:


> pues del 2011  y la forera que lo abrio ya ni esta



Bueno... no estoy pero tengo "avisadores" a veces...



HARLEY66 dijo:


> De nueve años nada menos.... puta vida como pasa el tiempo...
> 
> @Amy Farrah Fowler
> Han pasado muchos años, ahora ya puedes reconocer que quien olía mal eras tú y que el mail del jefe diciéndotelo en nombre de todo el departamento te llevó a cagar el jilo.



Pues entonces lo hubiera sufrido menos. Ahora que estoy mayort es posible que a los jovenzuelos que trabajan para mí si puede que les huela a cerrao. Tú lo sabes mejor que yo, el tiempo no perdona perrete flequilloso sepsi y estúpido.


----------



## barullo (18 May 2022)

Coño Amymuchi rebienvenida


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> ¿Al principio de la pandemia? ni de coña, desde 2017 entro de pascuas a ramos por aquí y casi siempre acabo asqueada de la mayoría de las cosas que leo. Este foro casi siempre ha sido una cloaca pero desde que cerró putalocura y entró toda la chusma que allí estaba esto es la cloaca de la cloaca.
> 
> 
> Bueno... no estoy pero tengo "avisadores" a veces...
> ...



Amy, cuanto tiempo !! esos avisadores son muy buenos 

Que tal todo? sigues en ese mismo curro que el compañero olia mal ?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (18 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Amy, cuanto tiempo !! esos avisadores son muy buenos
> 
> Que tal todo? sigues en ese mismo curro que el compañero olia mal ?



Sigo en el mismo curro el que ya no está es el oloroso. Se fue hace 6 o 7 años, menos mal. 
El jefe le llamó la atención 3 veces a lo largo de casi 2 años pero se la sudaba completamente (nunca mejor dicho).



barullo dijo:


> Coño Amymuchi rebienvenida



Gracias cuchicuchi!


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Sigo en el mismo curro el que ya no está es el oloroso. Se fue hace 6 o 7 años, menos mal.
> El jefe le llamó la atención 3 veces a lo largo de casi 2 años pero se la sudaba completamente (nunca mejor dicho).
> 
> 
> ...



Buenoooooooooo, cuanto bueno por aquí…


----------



## SNB Superstar (18 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> ¿Al principio de la pandemia? ni de coña, desde 2017 entro de pascuas a ramos por aquí y casi siempre acabo asqueada de la mayoría de las cosas que leo. Este foro casi siempre ha sido una cloaca pero desde que cerró putalocura y entró toda la chusma que allí estaba esto es la cloaca de la cloaca.
> 
> 
> Bueno... no estoy pero tengo "avisadores" a veces...
> ...



¿Erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## corolaria (18 May 2022)

Quien mucho lo huele, debajo lo tiene.


----------



## imaginARIO (18 May 2022)

Lo he vivido en tres ocasiones y otras puntuales (abandono de desodorante o gente medio cerda, no reseñable)

Por orden cronológico:

• Caso1 -> Hace casi 20 años. Un leonés en Madrid, que no tenía el hombre dónde caerse muerto, para mí que dormía en la calle, olía a puro sudor recauchutado, encima, supongo que de vivir en la puta calle, estaba siempre tosiendo sangre, y tenía pinta de yonki.
Fue en una consultoría en pleno barrio Salamanca, por dónde volaron al Almirante, al final el consultor habló con él para contarle como estaba el percal, siguió oliendo, pero menos, hasta que lo echaron.
Recuerdo a la secretaria, una choni de mierda, que le daba por echar cucal y jodernos a todos con su puta mierda de spray matabichos.
Espero que se arruinasen.

El caso 2 y 3 fue en mi último y actual curro.

• Caso 2 -> Hace ya años, un tío que olía como las putas jaulas de ungulados del zoo de Madrid.
Olía a puto zoo, y encima dejaba una estela abominable.
Pasaba el fin de semana, y sabías por donde había pasado el hijo puta, en la empresa.

• Caso 3 -> Y también hace casi un lustro, una tía medio mona, hija de un alto cargo, olía a coño y a culo no lavao desde hace meses, por lo visto decían que era una enfermedad, la tía con hijos y pareja, no se como aguantaban oler ese olor tan nauseabundo que nunca olvidaré.

Luego típicos casos de abandono de desodorante, o cerdas que no se lavan la boca y cuando hablan te echan patrás, (benditas mascarillas para evitar eso).


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Quien mucho lo huele, debajo lo tiene.



Jojojojojo


----------



## euriborfree (19 May 2022)

En este hilo falta alguien... @KUTRONIO tiene una historia sobre una gerente maloliente y no ha puesto nada en este hilo, (no me lo creo, lo juro! )


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 May 2022)

El tío venía en la ruta de empresa, no sé cómo alguien aguataba ir con semejante personaje en un autobús cerrado.

Hace muchos años, ya no tengo que aguantarle, ni a él ni a su olor.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> El tío venía en la ruta de empresa, no sé cómo alguien aguataba ir con semejante personaje en un autobús cerrado.
> 
> Hace muchos años, ya no tengo que aguantarle, ni a él ni a su olor.



Vas a reconocer que eras tú o hay que esperar 9 años más?


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Vas a reconocer que eras tú o hay que esperar 9 años más?



Dentro de 9 años este foro estará derroído del todo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Dentro de 9 años este foro estará derroído del todo.



¿Erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Dentro de 9 años este foro estará derroído del todo.



Eso decíamos hace 9 años


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 May 2022)

euriborfree dijo:


> En este hilo falta alguien... @KUTRONIO tiene una historia sobre una gerente maloliente y no ha puesto nada en este hilo, (no me lo creo, lo juro! )



¡Presente!  

La semana que viene voy a coincidir con ella en un evento social laboral Mis ex compis me insiste en que no pudeo faltar lo que no sé es si me insisten porque igual la semana que viene igual le baja


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pues eso chicos, que tengo un compañero en el curro que huele fatal. Pero mal, mal.
> 
> Huele como si hubiera tenido que dejar algo en el baño y más bien se le hubiera quedado pegado, es muuuy desagradable. Además de sudar mucho y cambiarse poco de ropa. Cuando se acerca es que revuelve el estómago y todo.
> 
> ...



Si es como la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡C ómo si s ehubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!...¡Te jodes!


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso decíamos hace 9 años



¿Y quien sigue por aquí? Solo los perturbados jajajjaja 

Enviado desde mi HD1913 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> ¿Y quien sigue por aquí? Solo los perturbados jajajjaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi HD1913 mediante Tapatalk



Yastamos faltando.... la verdad es que creo que de la Chupipandi inicial ya solo queda la Chardi y yo


----------



## Galvani (19 May 2022)

Preocupaos por el olor INTERIOR. Os cambio un maloliente honrado por un perfumado rata. Algunos parece que no habéis conocido mucho.


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> ¿Y quien sigue por aquí? Solo los perturbados jajajjaja
> 
> Enviado desde mi HD1913 mediante Tapatalk



Exacto


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 May 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yastamos faltando.... la verdad es que creo que de la Chupipandi inicial ya solo queda la Chardi y yo



Cuando se formó la chupipandi original tu y yo ni estábamos en el foro. Nosotros somos ya la tercera o cuarta generación chipipandistica. 

También anda xoankar por ahi.

Por todo esto... A las pruebas me repito, tarados, pirados y algún nostálgico 

Enviado desde mi HD1913 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## masia (19 May 2022)

Hola @Amy Farrah Fowler dichosos los ojos de leerte.
Cuanto nos habíamos reido en aquel "foro azul", de algunos veteranos de aquí.
Esta bien Mr. Fowler????
Te deseo mucha salud.


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Cuando se formó la chupipandi original tu y yo ni estábamos en el foro. Nosotros somos ya la tercera o cuarta generación chipipandistica.
> 
> También anda xoankar por ahi.
> 
> ...



Siii yo tmb pertenezco a esa tercera o cuarta generación, esto ya no es lo que era, y solo queda eso algun nostálgico y muchos tarados y pirados  

El unico que resiste de verdad y cuidando el corral, es Barulo


----------



## Amy Farrah Fowler (19 May 2022)

masia dijo:


> Hola @Amy Farrah Fowler dichosos los ojos de leerte.
> Cuanto nos habíamos reido en aquel "foro azul", de algunos veteranos de aquí.
> Esta bien Mr. Fowler????
> Te deseo mucha salud.



Pfff, ahí empezó el declive jajjaja


xilebo dijo:


> Siii yo tmb pertenezco a esa tercera o cuarta generación, esto ya no es lo que era, y solo queda eso algun nostálgico y muchos tarados y pirados
> 
> El unico que resiste de verdad y cuidando el corral, es Barulo



Xoankar es incombustible y eterno. Loado sea 

Enviado desde mi HD1913 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SolyCalma (19 May 2022)

Podeis dejar si no un post it anónimo en su mesa comentando que por favor se duche mas y use perfume, por el bien de todos


----------



## barullo (19 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii yo tmb pertenezco a esa tercera o cuarta generación, esto ya no es lo que era, y solo queda eso algun nostálgico y muchos tarados y pirados
> 
> El unico que resiste de verdad y cuidando el corral, es Barulo





Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Pfff, ahí empezó el declive jajjaja
> Xoankar es incombustible y eterno. Loado sea
> 
> Enviado desde mi HD1913 mediante Tapatalk



Qué pelotas sois


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2022)

Amy Farrah Fowler dijo:


> Cuando se formó la chupipandi original tu y yo ni estábamos en el foro. Nosotros somos ya la tercera o cuarta generación chipipandistica.
> 
> También anda xoankar por ahi.
> 
> ...



Cuando esos postraban Calopez aun tenia pelo


----------

